# World Cup Predictor



## Giant_Shadow (May 26, 2014)

Who you all have in the semi's ?
Brazil v Germany
Italy v Argentina (Belgium maybe wildcard) here.

http://games.espn.go.com/world-cup-bracket-predictor/2014/en/entry (http://games.espn.go.com/world-cup-brac ... 4/en/entry)


----------



## JonFairhurst (May 26, 2014)

Uruguay beats Brazil in the final. 1950 all over again.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 28, 2014)

Prof. Stephen Hawking gives his thoughts:
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014 ... up-success


----------



## lux (May 28, 2014)

I say Belgium one of the four. We got Dries Mertens playing here and its an hell of a player. And there's a lot more on that team, probably the best belgium ever.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 28, 2014)

Belgium has allot of talent playing well, lets see if they can take on the big boys now, and outside of Europe. I think I read no European team has won the W/C outside of Europe or something similar.


----------



## lux (May 28, 2014)

well, enviromental conditions are different, temperature, humidity and such can make a difference. We'll see, I think this year the average level of the teams involved is really high, which is cool


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 5, 2014)

One week away!! I read somewhere world wide production drops 65% during the World Cup ?


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Jun 6, 2014)

Giant_Shadow @ Tue May 27 said:


> Who you all have in the semi's ?
> Brazil v Germany
> Italy v Argentina (Belgium maybe wildcard) here.
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/world-cup-bracket-predictor/2014/en/entry (http://games.espn.go.com/world-cup-brac ... 4/en/entry)




I prefer a semi between Brasil v Portugal.


----------



## bryla (Jun 6, 2014)

Giant_Shadow @ Wed May 28 said:


> I think I read no European team has won the W/C outside of Europe or something similar.


Well except last time 4 years ago when Spain won in South Africa. The Netherlands and Germany respectively 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 6, 2014)

I've watched England play 2 games recently. I don't usually watch any football at all but based on the my observations of the 2 games so far, I would say England are about a yard and a half too slow. I will be watching the World Cup. It's the only time I watch football and at my age, you always think in the back of your mind it could be your last.


----------



## AR (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd tip for Belgium, Spain or Brazil. Germany won't. Too many important players are injured + they didn't get rid off Jogi Löw, who'll mess it up all over again. Spain of course wants to keep the crown and after a very great champions league they try hard to remain world champion, too. Brazil has the heimvorteil. Though it'll be hard to play at 1pm. Thats why the whole world cup 2014 is a farse which will be soon forgotten.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 6, 2014)

11 billion dollars for this World Cup. I don't know, that's messed up.


----------



## ghostnote (Jun 7, 2014)

AR @ Fri Jun 06 said:


> Germany won't. Too many important players are injured + they didn't get rid off Jogi Löw, who'll mess it up all over again.



I normally don't like to talk about football, but here we go... 

The injured players you are addressing are already back in the game: Lahm, Schweinsteiger and Khedira played yesterday against Armenia (6:1 for Germany BTW). Neuer didn't play, but hes fit again and he'll be on the field once the WM starts. The only downside would be Marco Reus, who got injured.

Jogi Löw may be a controversial Trainer, but he always came far with the team (semi-finals at least) and the majority trusts him. Germany will play world class football in a week, that's for sure, not just because my awesome fellows from Silesia.


----------



## AR (Jun 7, 2014)

As a trainer you need to kick ass, make final decisions and reaching top 5 won't cut it. Thats the Schwäbische Mentalität. klopp could've done better.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 7, 2014)

I think Argentina might upset Brazil in their own backyard.

There are a lot of good teams at this World Cup, which means it should be wide open and could all come down to stuff like kick-off times, injuries and luck.

Looking forward to seeing who are the surprises of the tournament too. Quite fancy the likes of Colombia, Bosnia, Algeria and Ecuador to upset some applecarts.

As for old England... I think we have some cracking young attacking players, but defensively we're prone to errors. If we make it out of the group we can do reasonably well, but what a tough group. I think us, Italy and Uruguay are all capable of having good tournaments, but only two can even try. Might come down to results against Costa Rica, who are no pushovers.

But, most of all, looking forward to a month of glorious football!


----------



## cadalac (Jun 10, 2014)

Germany (Gold) vs Brazil (Bronze) + Argentina (Silver) vs Spain.

I hope Spain loses so Germany won't have to play them.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 10, 2014)

Brave bet. No European or any other continental football team have ever won the World Cup in South America.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 10, 2014)

Seems Belgium was everyone's dark horse, but read Lakaku is hurt now as are allot of others. Just going to enjoy futbol for a month.

If you want a good rant against FIFA Ned, watch this one from comedian Jon Oliver:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlJEt2KU33I


----------



## AC986 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ref in the Brazil v Croatia game is either blind or fucking bent. This is the trouble that's coming I fear. As usual. Just watching the match I recorded earlier.

End of game. Well Brazil will have to pay some serious money to refs and linesmen to win this World Cup based on that performance.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 12, 2014)

Brazil did not play great.

I believe the refs have been instructed to cut down on shirt pulling, but that call was embellished.

Lets hope Spain and Holland are treat tomorrow.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 13, 2014)

Giant_Shadow @ Thu Jun 12 said:


> Brazil did not play great.
> 
> I believe the refs have been instructed to cut down on shirt pulling, but that call was embellished.
> 
> Lets hope Spain and Holland are treat tomorrow.



Embellished?!?!?!! That's a fucking euphemism if ever I heard one. :lol: 

Croatia can feel justifiable pain imo.

Netherlands v Spain is one I'm looking forward to. I still think Holland was the best team never to win the world cup in the 1970s. Everyone does actually. The 1970 Brazil side were the best side ever to walk out on a football pitch. They were genetically almost perfect. Nothing before or since could touch that side. 

Netherlands v Argentina and Netherlands v W Germany were interesting anomalies in the game.

I was about to watch the game last night and settle down and I get an email (deliberately I think :twisted: ) from a music library saying I have to remix a track etc and could I do it right then. 2 hours later, that can put you in less than a good mood.


----------



## Vin (Jun 13, 2014)

This sums it up.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 13, 2014)

Two players that always come to mind in penalty areas were Drogba and Klinsmann.

Whenever Klinsmann was on the ball in the penalty area you could nudge the TV set and he'd fall over. Drogba the same.

Football aye? It's a game isn't it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NeRoSFZWbs


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 13, 2014)

So I am not the only one interested in music AND football  Sometimes it feels like that. 

Spain vs Holland won't be a treat, we are pretty useless right now. Awful defense, to cover that up we have to play more defensive. Remember that awful final? Our only hope are our front three. But Spain will probably have the ball for 80% of the game and score 2 goals, more if they want to. 

Brazil wasn't great yesterday (but their anthem >8o ).


----------



## AC986 (Jun 13, 2014)

JH @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> So I am not the only one interested in music AND football  Sometimes it feels like that.
> 
> Spain vs Holland won't be a treat, we are pretty useless right now. Awful defense, to cover that up we have to play more defensive. Remember that awful final? Our only hope are our front three. But Spain will probably have the ball for 80% of the game and score 2 goals, more if they want .



So how ya doing? Anymore tips?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 13, 2014)

Of all the teams I have seen so far, Holland is the most impressive, even if Spain is getting old...


----------



## Jaap (Jun 13, 2014)

o-[][]-o o=? _-) /\~O =o


----------



## AC986 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just finished watching the game and agreat game it was too. Robben still full of great pace.


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Jun 13, 2014)

Never expected this to happen, but what a great game (second half that is)  
Van Persie's goal was phenomenal!


----------



## Jaap (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah it was really an entertaining match. First half was not that great from the Dutch point of view and though I found the referee a bit odd here and there, our team was actually a bit stupid when it came down to aggressive play and just did some stupid things.
The second half however was really good and some really great play and indeed Robben ran like a composer towards the Bleeding Finger Contest :mrgreen:


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 13, 2014)

adriancook @ June 13th said:


> JH @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > So I am not the only one interested in music AND football  Sometimes it feels like that.
> ...



Please someone delete my post, turned out to be game of the year, and worst post on VI of the year  

Haha, what a game. We were nothing like this in the pre- world cup games. But we really demolished them in the 2nd half. Don't forget though, until Van Persie's goal Spain were in total control. After that something snapped for them. 

Robben is the best player in the world at this moment.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 13, 2014)

A draw for England tomorrow will be a good result.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 13, 2014)

I predict the Netherlands will beat Spain 5-1. Do I win £5?


----------



## AC986 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think 5-1 was about 150/1 at William Hills.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok, Portugal brought to the slaughterhouse by Germany.

Congrats my German friends!


----------



## AC986 (Jun 16, 2014)

Jaap @ Mon Jun 16 said:


> Ok, Portugal brought to the slaughterhouse by Germany.
> 
> Congrats my German friends!



Wish I hadn't read that. Was going to watch the match later….. :D


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 16, 2014)

And at our tv they showed us "Merkel and the German football champion."


----------



## rayinstirling (Jun 16, 2014)

Where is Franz, checking his account on a Cayman Island?


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Nuno (Jun 16, 2014)

Jaap @ Mon Jun 16 said:


> Ok, Portugal brought to the slaughterhouse by Germany.
> 
> Congrats my German friends!



Yes, that's right, Germany was better team, but better at acting too (in two key moments: fake penalty and red card to Pepe after Mueller acting) and this had influence in the result of the game and in the moral of Portugal in the first half.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry Adrian!

@nuno - agree that those two things where not good and pitty they happened. Hopefully next one is better. I always have a weak spot for the Portuguese team!


----------



## AC986 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm adopting The Netherlands as the team to follow in this WC because I will be surprised if England gets out of its group.
Germany were good today. Fast and good tactically. Portugal were the great underachievers once again. They will regroup and may still qualify but they are seriously poor at the back and didnt make many chances. Just watching the USA against Ghana. Difficult to predict this one even with USA 1-0 up.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nuno @ Mon Jun 16 said:


> Jaap @ Mon Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, Portugal brought to the slaughterhouse by Germany.
> ...



Yep, and don´t forget a clear penalty in favour of Portugal in the second half.

The German team was better but the Portugal goalkeeper is a joke.
Portugal has the same problem has Spain, the best goalkeepers stay in the bench.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 16, 2014)

Gabriel2013 @ Mon Jun 16 said:


> Portugal has the same problem has Spain, the best goalkeepers stay in the bench.



Why that?


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 16, 2014)

Germany looks great, and congrats to USA, but 2 injured players will not play against Germany it seems.

And yes having good actors helps in Men's Soccer.

I remember when I was really obsessed with the Women's Teams in the USA, China and the Nederlands back in the late '90's & early '00's, those gals got a gut kick or knocked down/tripped and they didn't roll around near as much.

But trying out for the Academy Awards seems a great ploy for the Men's teams.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hannes_F @ Tue Jun 17 said:


> Gabriel2013 @ Mon Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Portugal has the same problem has Spain, the best goalkeepers stay in the bench.
> ...



I think is some kind of status quo.

Look at Casillas in Real Madrid, he almost made RM lost the Champion League but he´s still spain goalkeeper.

Look at Beto at Sevilla he basically lead is team to win the Europa League with amazing saves but he stays on Portugal Bench


----------



## AC986 (Jun 18, 2014)

The Netherlands v Australia this afternoon GMT time. Yeah, should be a good game. Not many games have been that disappointing so far, which is unusual at this stage of a WC.

If the Netherlands can keep up their pace, they will be a handful for Australia.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 18, 2014)

chimuelo @ Mon Jun 16 said:


> I remember when I was really obsessed with the Women's Teams



Now why does that not surprise me? [walks away shaking head]


----------



## Jaap (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope and think we can keep up the pace. There was a lot of skepticism before the WC on how the team worked, but I think the trainer got all the heads in the right direction just in time 

Yesterday match between Brazil and Mexico was quite entertaining, eventhough there where no goals. I had to finish some work and didn't plan to watch, but the high intensity and pace of the match kept me looking 

I am also happy Belgium won. I haven't seen the complete game (only first 15 minutes and last 30 minutes), but it looked like an ok game, nothing too spectacular though.


----------



## Vin (Jun 18, 2014)

Gabriel2013 @ 17/6/2014 said:


> Hannes_F @ Tue Jun 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Gabriel2013 @ Mon Jun 16 said:
> ...



Agreed, I don't know why Beto doesn't start.

On the other hand, Mexico's Ochoa is a beast.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 18, 2014)

Jaap @ Wed Jun 18 said:


> I hope and think we can keep up the pace. There was a lot of skepticism before the WC on how the team worked, but I think the trainer got all the heads in the right direction just in time
> 
> Yesterday match between Brazil and Mexico was quite entertaining, eventhough there where no goals. I had to finish some work and didn't plan to watch, but the high intensity and pace of the match kept me looking
> 
> I am also happy Belgium won. I haven't seen the complete game (only first 15 minutes and last 30 minutes), but it looked like an ok game, nothing too spectacular though.



Yes the Brazil v Mexico match was intense. The Mexican goalie played a blinder (the early one he turned round the post, _*see above*_, was the best save of the tournament so far, bit like Gordon Banks save from Pele circa 1970) and you don't mind that there are no goals when everyone is trying to score all the time. Good game and Brazil will have to up their pace if they want to win this WC imo.

Belgium v Algeria game I also watched. Haha! I don't work much, but I think about it a lot.
What was surprising to me in that game is the way Algeria just folded when Belgium scored the equaliser. From then on it was always Belgium.

Dutch side will be full of confidence this afternoon and lets go!!! On On On !!! :lol:


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 18, 2014)

adriancook @ Wed Jun 18 said:


> chimuelo @ Mon Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when I was really obsessed with the Women's Teams
> ...



Well those teams were great and thanks to the Womens Teams winning a few WC's my kid became very interested in Soccer.
Plus (me) Pops played Soccer since I was 5 and still train with a basketball.
NFL, MLB is more of an American pastime.
We're a Soccer. NBA, NHL kind of family.

Great WC so far though.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 18, 2014)

chimuelo @ Wed Jun 18 said:


> adriancook @ Wed Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> > chimuelo @ Mon Jun 16 said:
> ...




*SOCCER!!!*&£$£%$$*

Football on this thread if you don't mind Chim my dear old chap.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 18, 2014)

Unless the USA are playing of course. :wink:


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jun 18, 2014)

Mexico-Brazil was the best 0-0 match I've ever seen.

That wasn't soccer or football. It was fútbol.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 18, 2014)

Futbal............OK.
Just did my 30 on the empty court with a BBall, and I can score baskets better with my head and knees, even a few chips, better than my hands...
Ready for more games.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 18, 2014)

Pffff, hard match against the Aussies! First half we played bad compared to the previous match and Australia was really good in pushing. I admire there fighting and pitty they are out. They deserve much more.
Second half was entertaining and much better play and glad we won 
Looking forward also to see Spain against Chile. I think that can be a fierce match since Spain will really try to win I think and Chile also.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 18, 2014)

hooray!

[see shirt...]


----------



## Jaap (Jun 18, 2014)

JohnG @ Wed Jun 18 said:


> hooray!
> 
> [see shirt...]



o-[][]-o


----------



## AC986 (Jun 18, 2014)

It wasn't a penalty though. That changed the game drastically. 

Good goal from Cahill. When they go in they look great. Usually thy finish in the back row of the stands. Australia fought well, but the Netherlands seemed to develop problems at the back. Australia played almost a full press game unlike Spain, who were playing much more open Fuzzball.


----------



## Nuno (Jun 18, 2014)

So...Spain is out!

I think they lacked motivation (and inspiration) most probably because this team has already won everything... and their tiki-taka is no longer working (maybe because Barcelona also changed his style of playing when Guardiola left...)


----------



## AC986 (Jun 19, 2014)

Maybe watching England go out tonight. They will need to play better at the back and hold the ball. If they can't hold the ball against Uruguay, they're going out imo. Uruquay also have to win this match. So a slightly frantic game could ensue with a lot of yellow and red cards. o[])


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 19, 2014)

adriancook @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> Maybe watching England go out tonight. They will need to play better at the back and hold the ball. If they can't hold the ball against Uruguay, they're going out imo. Uruquay also have to win this match. So a slightly frantic game could ensue with a lot of yellow and red cards. o[])



[PUTS WATCHES-FOOTBALL-EVERY-TWO-YEARS-HEAD-ON] The match I watch often doesn't seem to bear much relation to what the pundits say, no doubt exposing my ignorance. The previous England game we seemed to have near total possession in the last 30 minutes. The problem was - imo - we never had coherent play once we had it, it would end up in some feeble hack somewhere, and then it would be another opposition goal kick. Repeat to final whistle. Watching the good international teams, this always seems to be a defining feature of where we go wrong compared to them.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 19, 2014)

It's been the continental way of playing for as long as I can remember Guy. The problem for English football in the sense of 'watching the league week in, week out, is that 'fans' don't want to see playing the ball on the deck all the time and require so called 'open football' (sorry about all the apostrophes).

If you look at their record since 1966, it's not great. Their style doesn't translate well to playing against continental styles. If they hold the ball and play as you say, coherently with the ball, then there's a great chance of winning.
If we go out, the autopsy will concentrate on Sky Television and the attitude of Premiere League Chairmen. But you never know….. o=<


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 19, 2014)

Indeed. Much though we failed to break through the Italians at the end, the conditions in Manaus, and the conditions of modern international football, require that you're able to keep the ball and pass it about.

We actually did this for chunks of the game... And then you have idiots like Ian Wright coming on and saying "I don't like to see England play like that, I want to see pace, passion, intensity..." And losing by an even bigger margin, no doubt.

I have a feeling we'll beat Uruguay tonight. I've never seen an England side so positive and hungry for a game.

Mind you, I wouldn't be entirely surprised if we then managed t throw away qualification against Costa Rica. Or am I thinking of the bad old England?


----------



## AC986 (Jun 20, 2014)

Unfortunately all too predictable. Poor side with a good manager but because of the Premiere League system we have now, no players to choose from.

Go Netherlands!!! :lol:

And the USA. That's going to be good watching the USA trying to qualify. Attritional battles lie ahead. Should be good.


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 20, 2014)

adriancook @ Wed Jun 18 said:


> chimuelo @ Mon Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when I was really obsessed with the Women's Teams
> ...



Watch for the Sepp Blatter quote! I hope some day we can get rid of all those corrupt assholes in major sport events ...

http://sports.nationalpost.com/2014/06/ ... ederated=1


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 20, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> Unfortunately all too predictable. Poor side with a good manager but because of the Premiere League system we have now, no players to choose from.



That does seem to make sense. Everyone in the entire World Cup seems to play in the UK Premiere League, but when it comes to an English squad we ain't got the players really, have we?

Ruddy Murdoch.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 20, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> adriancook @ Fri Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately all too predictable. Poor side with a good manager but because of the Premiere League system we have now, no players to choose from.
> ...



The England captain could barely walk off the pitch and was taken apart by one of his club players who plays for Uruguay. :lol: 

I stopped watching football at club level on TV a few years after Sky took over the whole deal. At the same time you have a cow tow League commitee that won't look at it the same way that cricket did. Money and debt is the order of the day here. Without Sky they go broke because they were allowed to get into that position. Hence stuff like flotations. :roll: 

Guarantee the BBC will make a doc about it later on and take soundings.

Anyway. Let's not go there because this is not about crappy old England. We have other great teams to watch over the coming weeks.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm bummed that Japan couldn't score against Greece. They had eleven vs. ten men for much of the match. They controlled the ball beautifully. They had opportunities. But they didn't score.

Greece dodged a bullet.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 20, 2014)

Well played Costa Rica, the 'whipping boys' of Group D.

I felt that their results against Italy, Uruguay and England would determine who went through, but didn't expect them to play so well. It's amazing what confidence, skill and organisation can do for you isn't it?

What I think it has really shown up is that Italy and Uruguay aren't that great, and that England have missed a great opportunity here. Qualification was there for the taking.

But there's something in the English mentality. When other nations pull on their shirt, they grow, they raise their game. The exact opposite seems to happen with English players.

Sure, we haven't got any world class players and have a pretty awful defense... no, I think that's it.

Some good, young players coming through. But how many good, young English players have we seen fizzle out after their early promise? I'm looking at YOU Wayne Rooney.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 21, 2014)

The Italy v Uruguay game is going to be good.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 21, 2014)

Since no one is talking about France, i'll do it.
I'm French and I often dislike the national team.
Not the case here: game is fluid and really collective, and it seems everyone is getting along.
Games so far have been against not so strong opponents, and France has done really well.
We'll see how they play against stronger opponents, but this team could go far...

Not impressed by Brazil so far.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 21, 2014)

Most experts seem to say this is the best copa mundial so far since 82.

It certainly has been fun and as I told JohnG, Zero composing this month thanks to it lol


----------



## Nuno (Jun 21, 2014)

Giant_Shadow @ Sat Jun 21 said:


> Most experts seem to say this is the best copa mundial so far since 82.
> 
> It certainly has been fun and as I told JohnG, Zero composing this month thanks to it lol



Well...lot's of goals, a few surprises and thrilling games(eg. Germany vs Ghana and Argentina vs Iran just today...)


----------



## JohnG (Jun 21, 2014)

Patrick de Caumette @ 21st June 2014 said:


> Since no one is talking about France, i'll do it.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Could be. Glad someone brought up France!


----------



## fiestared (Jun 22, 2014)

Patrick de Caumette @ 21/6/2014 said:


> Since no one is talking about France, i'll do it.
> I'm French and I often dislike the national team.
> Not the case here: game is fluid and really collective, and it seems everyone is getting along.
> Games so far have been against not so strong opponents, and France has done really well.
> ...



Hello,

Maybe, it's because "a vaincre sans péril on triomphe sans gloire" Triumph without peril brings no glory. I don't know why ??? but the French team is very lucky : Honduras, Switzerland, Equateur, and the future opponent, Nigeria (I must say I have nothing against these countries but they're not famous to be the best in football). It's a ballad... I'll agree with you if they beat "Germany, The Netherlands, Brazil etc...

F.red


----------



## muk (Jun 22, 2014)

Somewhat mysterious how switzerland is ranked nr. 6 in the official Fifa ranking, 11 places before france. They have quite a good team, but most players performed below their usual standard so far. The team that keeps impressing me the most is Chile. Under Sampaoli they are even better than under Bielsa.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 22, 2014)

Germany v Ghana was a good game last night. You got the feeling that Germany was dying on it's feet in the intense heat and humidity. But to their phenomenal credit and testament to their fitness, they kept it going. They got a fright, as did Argentina v Iran.

Ghana is another one of those teams, like Costa Rica that shows up in a WC and performs better than anyone realised they could. Bit like the men from the Cameroon several years ago now.

Soft spot for France because I won money on them when they won the WC a few years ago. Good side and anyone's WC at this stage.

The USA v Portugal tonight is going to be a good game and tough for the USA. Portugal currently have nil points and the USA trois points.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 22, 2014)

I enjoyed the playing of France and have a weak spot for them as well (lived and worked in France for a few years). I am also curious how they will hold against some of the stronger teams. I think they might surprise us 

I really loved Germany vs Ghana yesterday. What a great match and what an energy. Respect for both teams! I didn't see the match where Ghana played against the US, but feels odd that they lost it or is the US very strong atm?


----------



## Nuno (Jun 22, 2014)

I hope not, and wish to see Portugal to raise his performance against USA tonight, they have played well below their best against Germany. Some players like Moutinho, Nani and C.Ronaldo will have to do better today and we need to keep the ball close to the ground and avoid high balls from the USA. It will be tough for sure. The question is: what C.R. will we see tonight? He is injured although they are trying pass the message to the press that he is in good condition...


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 22, 2014)

The US played a hard fought match vs Ghana Keeping most of there attacks in front of goal. Germany had trouble dealing with Ghana's speed. We are ranked 13th. Its not 1990 anymore. Anything can happen in the World Cup. The US are without there target forward today, but Portugal have injuries and suspension as well. I think you will see the US try and clog the midfield and prevent the great Portugal counter attack. The US has 20,000 supporters as well traveling.

I think the team with deepest bench and fitness will win this year. 



Jaap @ Sun Jun 22 said:


> I enjoyed the playing of France and have a weak spot for them as well (lived and worked in France for a few years). I am also curious how they will hold against some of the stronger teams. I think they might surprise us
> 
> I really loved Germany vs Ghana yesterday. What a great match and what an energy. Respect for both teams! I didn't see the match where Ghana played against the US, but feels odd that they lost it or is the US very strong atm?


----------



## cadalac (Jun 22, 2014)

I got goosebumps when Germany brought out their heavy weaponry after Ghana scored their second goal.  Tomorrow will be great: Netherlands vs Chile + Mex vs Croatia.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 22, 2014)

Roy said England were going to use every weapon they had to beat Uruguay. It turned out that they needed guns and even that probably wouldn't be enough. I just wonder if Costa Rica will put out a first team against England in the final group match.


----------



## Nuno (Jun 22, 2014)

Well done USA, you are almost there...Portugal was too weak in defence (especially on the left side).


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 23, 2014)

If they are to move on to the next round, the US are going to have to be much better at passing. Lots of mistakes made during their last game, including the one that resulted in the equalizer.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 23, 2014)

Little bit of heartbreak for the USA supporters as 20 seconds to go almost the inevitable happens. I was in total shock when the USA took the lead 2-1. Couldn't believe it. Good game mostly, although the US looked to sit back too much in the first half of the first half.

Is it Germany the USA play in the final group match. That could be a bit of stewards inquiry if it results in a draw. :mrgreen:


----------



## AC986 (Jun 23, 2014)

JH @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> we are pretty useless right now. Awful defense, to cover that up we have to play more defensive.



So...... 9 points after the group games.

That's maximum right?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 23, 2014)

Mexico v Holland

Brazil v Chile

Great RND of 16 matches


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 23, 2014)

adriancook @ Mon Jun 23 said:


> Is it Germany the USA play in the final group match. That could be a bit of stewards inquiry if it results in a draw. :mrgreen:


Does that happen very often? I know if I were Klinsmann, I'd be secretly contacting my countrymen to arrange for 90 minutes of kicking the ball back and forth at midfield. Win-win. :mrgreen:


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 23, 2014)

Look up W. Germany v Austria in 1982. Its why they play the final 1s Round Group matches at the same time now.




Mike Greene @ Mon Jun 23 said:


> adriancook @ Mon Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it Germany the USA play in the final group match. That could be a bit of stewards inquiry if it results in a draw. :mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## AC986 (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike Greene @ Mon Jun 23 said:


> Does that happen very often?



Oh Christ yes! :mrgreen: 

England v Costa Rica this afternoon. I won't be able to watch it live but I will watch later it tonight. That's a difficult one to predict because there isn't anything in it unless CR want to finish top of the group for pride and/or avoidance reasons.

If it's a straight game, I would think Costa Rica would be strong favourites.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike Greene @ Tue Jun 24 said:


> Does that happen very often? I know if I were Klinsmann, I'd be secretly contacting my countrymen to arrange for 90 minutes of kicking the ball back and forth at midfield. Win-win. :mrgreen:



Mike, while it would be clever tactically ... but it would be a disaster image-wise and thus also for the self-esteem. There might not be a single newspaper in Germany that is not today or yesterday referring to 'the shame of Gijon'. On the german wikipedia page the tomorrow game is even compared to the 1982 incident in simple past as if it already happened.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nichtangri ... Gij%C3%B3n

The media s**tstorm in 1982 was epochal.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jun 24, 2014)

By this time I can see many of you have been wrong about the semi finals :D . Portugal? Spain? Come on, they need to learn a lot from Brazil :lol: .
I, of course, go for Brazil, but after that my heart is for Uruguay. Gooo Uruguay!!!


----------



## AC986 (Jun 24, 2014)

Costa Rica didn't want to score and England can't score.

It was like watching football played in a telephone box.


----------



## Nuno (Jun 24, 2014)

And... the soccer-vampire strikes again in the Uruguay vs Italy. I guess Suarez will not play again in the WC. "Uruguay won the game today. But they won the game with a barbarian, a savage." (Eurosport.com) lololol


----------



## Nuno (Jun 24, 2014)

leogardini @ Tue Jun 24 said:


> By this time I can see many of you have been wrong about the semi finals :D . Portugal? Spain? Come on, they need to learn a lot from Brazil :lol: .
> I, of course, go for Brazil, but after that my heart is for Uruguay. Gooo Uruguay!!!



Hmmm...i don't know, Brazil seems to be very Neymar dependent at the moment, we'll have to wait to see if they got the best team in the "mata-mata" (knockout) stage...


----------



## AC986 (Jun 26, 2014)

Well good luck to the USA tonight. It depends on how Germany feel about it and whether they think it's important to win.


----------



## wonshu (Jun 26, 2014)

The game tonight is the first one I'm really excited about. And I have a hard time favoring a team, but I want Germany to win slightly more than the US.

But above all, I'm expecting (hoping for) a good game!

Gnaaaahhhhh


----------



## AC986 (Jun 27, 2014)

Now the group matches are concluded, (and very good a lot of them were too, maybe some of the best ever) I am rooting for The Netherlands as from the start.

Anyone who can pick the winner from the last 16 (which includes the USA, well done there, a first I believe) is a better man than I. Very open tournament, maybe the most open WC ever.

http://world-cup.betting-directory.com/ ... d-odds.php


----------



## cadalac (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm glad Germany's on the easy side of the fence. o-[][]-o


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm backing Colombia. Really enjoy the way they play. 

And wouldn't it be delightful to see a new nation raise the trophy?


----------



## AC986 (Jun 28, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> I'm backing Colombia. Really enjoy the way they play.
> 
> And wouldn't it be delightful to see a new nation raise the trophy?



Yes. I'm going mad and I'm backing todays games as a full time draw double. Probably insane but I get the felling these may go to extra time and even penalties.

I'm talking 5 quid here btw. :lol:


----------



## Udo (Jun 28, 2014)

The final ...?

Costa Rica V The Netherlands!


----------



## Nuno (Jun 28, 2014)

I sympathise with Uruguay and Chile, but I'm guessing Argentina will win the WC and Messi will make the difference. Of course, Brazil has good chances too.

This WC is looking more like it is the Copa America, as most european squads are failing to cope with the weather conditions. João Moutinho (portuguese midfilder) said that he was tired after the first 30 minutes in the game against USA in Manaus, just to give you an example. 

The only european team i think is in good condition is Germany. But the tradition says that a south american nation will win the WC when it's held in its own continent.


----------



## lux (Jun 28, 2014)

I think USA and Belgium deserve some good results, so many improvements during the years not yet rewarded.


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 28, 2014)

adriancook @ June 23rd said:


> JH @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > we are pretty useless right now. Awful defense, to cover that up we have to play more defensive.
> ...



Haha, got that wrong. But again, our pre-WC games were awful  
It's seems our tactics were sorted out just in time.

I'm still not sure about Argentinia, they have a strong team but were pretty awful the first 2 games.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 29, 2014)

o=? o=? o=? _-) o=? o=? o=? 

Had nearly a heartattach during last 10 minutes, insane craving for alcohol (been dry since 13 years....), but wooohoo ^^ =o =o

I hated that Ochoa from the heart, but what a beast that man is! Some really great saves he made (pitty he isn't Dutch). For sure one of the best keepers I have seen in the last decade.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 29, 2014)

JH @ Sat Jun 28 said:


> adriancook @ June 23rd said:
> 
> 
> > JH @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> ...



Is The Netherlands in the last 8 of the WC now? :mrgreen: 

You're not sure about Argentina?

I'm not sure about you! 

Would that be the last 8 for the Netherlands? Just asking.

:mrgreen:


----------



## AC986 (Jun 29, 2014)

Jaap @ Sun Jun 29 said:


> o=? o=? o=? _-) o=? o=? o=?
> 
> Had nearly a heartattach during last 10 minutes, insane craving for alcohol (been dry since 13 years....), but wooohoo ^^ =o =o



Yep. That was close with 3 minutes to go. And then 6 extra minutes. Moral. Don't stick your leg out in the box when Robben is going by. o-[][]-o


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 29, 2014)

Snyder's shotgun kick that tied the game 1-1 was awesome, after that Ochoa never recuperated.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 29, 2014)

Yay!

(See shirt)


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jun 29, 2014)

I like both The Netherlands (Amsterdam rocks) and Mexico (our neighbor). I felt so bad for Mexico as they played really well against a tough opponent. Frankly, I was surprised that they called the penalty in the box. I didn't think the officials were calling those this year. 

Anyway, best wishes to Het Nederlands Elftal. (I need to pick up some Oranje clothing.)


----------



## AC986 (Jun 29, 2014)

chimuelo @ Sun Jun 29 said:


> Snyder's shotgun kick that tied the game 1-1 was awesome,



Oh yeah! He didn't want it back.


----------



## nikolas (Jun 30, 2014)

It's SO unfair that Greece lost. I mean we had more than 20 chances to get a goal and Costa Rica had like 4... Plus they had 10 players from 65:00... :-/ Oh shity well... what can you say?

In any case the next stop with the Netherlands would be quite difficult in any case...


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 30, 2014)

I think Columbia may beat Brazil in the next round but it will be tough still. Ja'mes is my favorite new player.

Hoping the US play well vs Belgium tomorrow. Good luck to everyone with a team remaining and those left watching for fun.


----------



## AC986 (Jul 1, 2014)

*PEOPLE OF THE USA!!!!!*

Tonight is _the_ night. Can you go even further that you've gone before? Unchartered territory! 


*IS THIS THE NEW FOOTBALL STAR TREK!!!!!???*


Alright Soccer then! Please yourselves.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 1, 2014)

You're crazy Adrian (in a great way)

For you a pink dancing elephant! o=? o=? o=? 

Good luck USA onight. I think this is going to be a thriller!

Glad France won yesterday though Nigeria was tough.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 1, 2014)

Good luck to everybody still in it! Both USA and Belgium have strong teams.

I think we might have used up our contingent of luck yesterday against Algérie, so our team perhaps better begin to play according to their actual abilities against France on friday.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 1, 2014)

I was so proud of Algeria yesterday! They were clearly outmatched, and if it wasn't for the goalie, it would have been over before extra time, but still, they are a young team who came close to beating a giant!


----------



## AC986 (Jul 1, 2014)

Half time and Belgium are much better at holding the ball than the US. The US left side in vulnerable but they are good at going forward and committing. The US goalie is very good but he will need defenders when things get really tense.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 1, 2014)

US / Belgium: three brilliant, unstoppable goals.

US goalkeeper was amazing, but Belgium had the better play overall and, I thought, deserved the win.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 2, 2014)

Congrats to Belgium, The Best Team won.

Tim Howard was epic, most saves (16) in a World Cup match ever.

The US will hopefully be able to continue and develop technically in the future to go with there heart and guts.

Picking Columbia, Holland, Germany, Argentina for the Semi's.

Enjoy the beautiful game, Ja'mes : )


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jul 2, 2014)

The better team won. An amazing goalkeeper lost.

Had the game gone to penalty kicks, I would have liked our chances.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 2, 2014)

Why must someone that has not won a world cup in 40+ years talk like this ? The sport has been growing since 1994. It is the most played sport by youth in the country, but like a good lay it takes time, you cant blow you load right off the bat.



adriancook @ Tue Jul 01 said:


> *PEOPLE OF THE USA!!!!!*
> 
> Tonight is _the_ night. Can you go even further that you've gone before? Unchartered territory!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaap (Jul 2, 2014)

Don't take it too serious  its just a funny post. Good to hear btw that it is so popular amongst the youth!

Was a great match and that keeper was great, but I liked how Belgium played. I think they would have had a hard time when it would have resulted in penalties.

Really a shame Switzerland lost. Argentinia was bad and penalties would have been more fair.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Jul 2, 2014)

US / Belgium: One of the best match so far in the competition.


----------



## AC986 (Jul 3, 2014)

Giant_Shadow @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> Why must someone that has not won a world cup in 40+ years talk like this ?



*Someone help this man!! He thinks I won the World Cup over 40 years ago.*


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 3, 2014)

The Belgium vrs. USA game was incredible and helped move the sports popularity even further.
Actually found myself cheering every shot by Belgium just to get another look at that great goalkeeper using every part of his body to defend with.
The game was a perfect example of excellent coaching and team effort by the players.
An entirely different strategy in the 2nd half is what won the day.

Very pleased at the interest and excitement of more Americans loving SOCCER every time we get whooped at the World Cup.
Rejection in the music industry and defeat on the athletic field go hand in hand.

Never ceases to amaze me when a tiny European nation can whoop giants like China and the USA with such a large pool of talent to choose from.

Proving once again that Belgian Beer is far superior, even if they own Anheuser Busch.

Salute.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 3, 2014)

:lol: 



adriancook @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> Giant_Shadow @ Wed Jul 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Why must someone that has not won a world cup in 40+ years talk like this ?
> ...


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 3, 2014)

The keeper is Tim Howard who plays at Everton in England. He started at Man .U and New York before then. Not only a great keeper, and human being he fights Tourette's Syndrome everyday of his life.



chimuelo @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> The Belgium vrs. USA game was incredible and helped move the sports popularity even further.
> Actually found myself cheering every shot by Belgium just to get another look at that great goalkeeper using every part of his body to defend with.
> The game was a perfect example of excellent coaching and team effort by the players.
> An entirely different strategy in the 2nd half is what won the day.
> ...


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jul 3, 2014)

Here in the US Pacific Northwest, this talk about wondering if Americans finally care about soccer/football/fútbol seems odd. For the Seattle Sounders, average attendance per game was 43,144 in 2012. 66,848 attended a friendly match with FC Barcelona in 2009. Some say that the NFL and MLS compete with one another, but the Sounders play in the same stadium as the Seattle Seahawks. Many fans are passionate about both sports.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seattle_Sounders_FC

Down here in Portland, we're a smaller town and don't have an NFL or MLB (baseball) team. The stadium only holds 20,438. The Timbers have sold out every home game to date, with over 50 consecutive sellouts as of March 2014. The Timbers cap season-ticket sales at 15,300, and have a wait list of more than 9,000, the largest in MLS.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portland_Timbers

Overall, MLS has a higher per-game attendance than the NBA (basketball) and NHL (hockey) and in 2012 was growing at a faster rate than the other four major US sports. It's the 8th largest pro soccer league worldwide by per-game attendance.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MLS_Attendance

These "journalists" who wonder if soccer will finally become popular in the US need to actually attend a game and recognize that the 1990s are over.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 4, 2014)

Hannes_F @ Tue Jul 01 said:


> so our team perhaps better begin to play according to their actual abilities against France on friday.



Yay!!! it worked


----------



## AC986 (Jul 5, 2014)

France started off poorly and gradually fell away. A very boring game. Germany played like they were under orders from Angela and the whole thing was a turgid display of attritional football. Very difficult to see how France got as far as they did on that performance. 

Brazil v Columbia looked like it was ruined by Sepp Blatter. The ref was under obvious orders from the fuck up that is FIFA , not to book anyone so the whole affair descended into a fouling match resulting in the Brazil player rolling around in agony on the deck that for once, was actually legitimate. Not one of those Brazilian players would have made the 1970 Brazil team. 
Both games were poor spectacles even though it could be construed that the Brazil game was exciting. But it was only interesting because the ref didn't do his job. If you give out cards when you're meant to, the game becomes more free flowing and skill is allowed to surface.

When you look at those 4 teams yesterday, it shows how bad England and English football is. That's why I don't watch it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jaap (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah the match Germany - France was really boring and though the Germans played very effective football, I didn't see any passion or willingness to fight for more and France really lacked any passion or motivation. Really a pitty! 
Brazil - Columbia was for me an exiting match to see, but the play itself was not beautiful. It was just a fierce battle and the referee was horrible... It felt really bad and it looked like that Columbia was had a really really hard time to pick up a good pace.
Really a pitty. 

I am looking forward to tonight. I hope that Belgium will knock out Argentinia and based on their play I think they stand a really good chance.
For us, the Dutchies, I think it will be a very tough game. Costa Rica is really good and their defense is really strong. I hope we can have enough focus throughout the game to make it happen  I would love to see Netherlands vs Belgium in the semi finals!


----------



## AC986 (Jul 5, 2014)

Neymar is out with a fractured vertebrae. That wouldn't have happened probably if FIFA hadn't ordered the referee not to book anyone because it fucks up their spectacle and everyone gets to the Semi Final. Brazil made 31 fouls and Columbia 23. That's ridiculous refereeing. And because of that IMO, Brazil's arguably best player is out for a long time. 

So far for me, the best player in this WC by a long way is Robben. Let's hope he has a good game again today. That said, most of the best players in this WC have been goalkeepers, which is not saying much for the outfield players, even though there have been some great games. Not really any world class players you can put your finger on, like say the 1970 Brazil team or the Netherlands team with Cryffe et al.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 5, 2014)

Soccer is not about looking attractive to the crowd, it is about winning the match (not only one game!). Just as any commercial sport! So, when both comes together, a game that is nice to watch and the favorite team wins - sure, I enjoy that! But talking about successful teams badly, even though their results speak for themselves seems like a poor sportsman attitude to me! 
Both the Brazil and Germany seem to be deserving the win to me, just as any team that makes it past the quarter finale. Stating anything else strikes me as envy.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 5, 2014)

Two very odd games yesterday.

Neither Germany nor France looked terribly interested. Germany had every right to shut up shop after going ahead, but what happened to the France we'd seen previously in the tournament? Really strange performance.

Brazil v Colombia (that's COLOMBIA) should have been the marvellous spectacle of Neymar versus James Rodriguez. But instead we were reduced to watching them getting lumps kicked out of them. How the likes of Fernandinho, Luiz and Zuniga stayed on the pitch, I'll never understand.

Rodriguez in particular got kicked from pillar to post. The referee was totally incompetent... but, possibly because he'd had some ridiculous, confused mandate from FIFA beforehand. He seemed unable to book anyone and was giving some rather odd decisions in Brazil's favour.

I find it confusing that I'll be wanting a German side with Thomas Muller in it to beat them in the semi.

Ultimately, the main way this tournament, that started so well, can regain its positive status is if we have a brand new winner. So, come on Belgium, Holland and Costa Rica!


----------



## Jaap (Jul 5, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> Brazil v Colombia (that's COLOMBIA)



Sorry, used the Dutch spelling...(btw, it's the Netherlands , Holland is a province here, but worldwide people still tend to use Holland, also the Dutch do btw, but officially it's the Netherlands)


----------



## AC986 (Jul 5, 2014)

FriFlo @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> Soccer is not about looking attractive to the crowd, it is about winning the match (not only one game!). Just as any commercial sport! So, when both comes together, a game that is nice to watch and the favorite team wins - sure, I enjoy that! But talking about successful teams badly, even though their results speak for themselves seems like a poor sportsman attitude to me!
> Both the Brazil and Germany seem to be deserving the win to me, just as any team that makes it past the quarter finale. Stating anything else strikes me as envy.



Have you been watching 'soccer' long?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 5, 2014)

Jaap @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> TheUnfinished @ Sat Jul 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, used the Dutch spelling...(btw, it's the Netherlands



Haha. You have me there!


----------



## AC986 (Jul 5, 2014)

Just finished watching the Argentina v Belgium game. Belgiums final ball let them down round the box.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 5, 2014)

Pitty, I was hoping on a Belgium vs The Netherlands match. A nice derby that would have been


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 5, 2014)

If it hadn't been for the different kits, I might have thought I was watching a re-run of France/Germany.

Right, that's it. I'm backing whichever team wins tonight... even if it has Arjen Robben in it.


----------



## AC986 (Jul 5, 2014)

JH @ Sat Jun 28 said:


> adriancook @ June 23rd said:
> 
> 
> > JH @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> ...



So........Semi Finals?

I can do this all day.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Jaap (Jul 5, 2014)

o=? o=? o=? _-) o=? o=? o=? 

Boy oh boy, I don't know how the game was for non Dutchies, but jeez, this was a full blown test for my heart functionality. Insane how Costa Rica defended, but was a brilliant move from van Gaal to change the keeper.


----------



## Jetzer (Jul 6, 2014)

Heuuuj o=? o=? o-[][]-o


----------



## AC986 (Jul 6, 2014)

It's good for me because from the start of the tournament The Netherlands was my team to follow. So I've had an interest all the way through. The game of 90 minutes wasn't bad but the extra time period was insane football. Enjoyed it a lot and it got me shouting at the TV.

Who do we play in the Semi final? :D Have no idea. Brain dead after that game.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 6, 2014)

We play against Argentinia. I think we can have a chance against them though they have been growing over the tournament. Nice to see Messi vs Robben!


----------



## AC986 (Jul 6, 2014)

Argentina! That's going to get harder. Someone said to me the other day why are you supporting Holland? I said I'm not supporting Holland, I'm supporting The Netherlands because England are crap and The Netherlands is only about 40 miles away. :lol: 

So some serious shouting at the TV when we play Argentina. So a Netherlands v Germany final would be a massive first if that happened because never been anything like that before in South America WC history. Can it happen? It will be difficult. It would be nice to get two European sides into the final or even one, but I would not be surprised at all if it turned into a South American derby.


----------



## Udo (Jul 6, 2014)

The Dutch King Willem-Alexander and his wife Queen Maxima will apparently not be present during the semi-final against Argentina. Maxima was born in Argentina. 

EDIT: Come to think of it, are divided loyalties ethical and morally justifiable for a queen? Should the Dutch insist on abdication?


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 7, 2014)

Traditions of blue blood are vital when giving away medals and even Nobel Peace Prizes. If they finally give Kerry one he'll retire, so many look forward to that. having his billions being spent in the economy instead of us paying his way might start another boom on Wall Street, upwards of 18,000+.

I believe the game will be awesome, but Argentina has the Pope and God himself, The Nederlanders have the English, should be interesting.
I am always impressed by these smaller European nations like Belgium and the Netherlands always making it to the finals.


----------



## AC986 (Jul 7, 2014)

chimuelo @ Mon Jul 07 said:


> Traditions of blue blood are vital when giving away medals and even Nobel Peace Prizes. If they finally give Kerry one he'll retire, so many look forward to that. having his billions being spent in the economy instead of us paying his way might start another boom on Wall Street, upwards of 18,000+.
> 
> I believe the game will be awesome, but Argentina has the Pope and God himself, The Nederlanders have the English, should be interesting.
> I am always impressed by these smaller European nations like Belgium and the Netherlands always making it to the finals.



There you go again. You've just gone and done it on many different fronts.

Point 1. They gave a Nobel Peace Prize to Obama for basically fuck all, so Kerry is probably a certainty.

Point 2. The Netherlands had the best team(s) ever, never to win the WC. Awesome players that would have won this WC without letting in a goal probably.

Point 3. The Netherlands have me backing them AND I'VE MET A POPE!!!!! (blows fart in your general direction) 

Point 4. *WE CAN'T LOSE !!!!*

Point 5. I haven't been to church lately. Not for quite some time actually.



:mrgreen:


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 7, 2014)

The Pope and God have lots of juice, even caused to Cartels to laydown the guns Eric Holder sent them for an entire week. So that's an awesome coalition with a track record.
Perhaps the Dutch can take a page from the Chimuelo Success At Black Jack Book, Chapter 3, verse 11.

"With many Gods in the world, it makes no sense to pray to one, with such vast options."
Sometimes the one God might not answer your prayers, so pray to all of them, this might help the Dutch as the entire nation of Argentina is basically Catholic, and has limited their options, surely these Saxon heathens can summon Oden or Thor, even get with the newer religions.
Too bad they don't have NFL style cheerleaders holding up various names of different Gods so the audience can pray in a more coordinated fashion.

Being around politicians for so many years, I have learned that you always vote for the winner.
So I vote for the winner and look forward to a great game.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 7, 2014)

Who needs God and The Pope when you have Louis van Gaal o=? and Arjen Robben o=? (and pink dancing elephants!)


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 8, 2014)

Lets hope for less ugly futbol in the Semi's. Enjoy!


----------



## nikolas (Jul 8, 2014)

Any... comments please? Gunther? Hans? Everyone's happy? :D


----------



## Jaap (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow.... this is ehm humiliating for Brasil. I was hoping for a German win, but jeez, I almost feel bad for Brasil, but my German friends, onwards to at least 0-8 I would say! (though I hope for the Brazilian supportors that they get 1 goal) o-[][]-o


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 8, 2014)

Brazil needs a hug. A big one.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 8, 2014)

o-[][]-o 0oD _-) o=? o=? o=? o=< o-[][]-o


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 8, 2014)

I am unable to write ... Totally shocked! Unexpected, but it may continue like this!


----------



## nikolas (Jul 8, 2014)

This is real time porn... :D


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm voting for Deutschland this time, I think they might win.


----------



## Nuno (Jul 8, 2014)

Germany is a team machine...it's boring to see a game like this


----------



## AC986 (Jul 8, 2014)

I thought the Brazilian goal was good.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 8, 2014)

adriancook @ Tue Jul 08 said:


> I thought the Brazilian goal was good.



yes!


----------



## Justus (Jul 8, 2014)

>8o 
Very unexpected!
Of course I hoped Germany would win but more like 3:2...


----------



## JohnG (Jul 8, 2014)

Surreal. 

I still don't believe it. Everything Germany did was absolutely perfect. Of the seven goals, I don't think the keeper had a chance on more than one. Maybe not even one.

I would rather have watched Brasil with a full side.


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2014)

Man it was so sad to see the Brazil players after the game. They were so completely broken and ashamed. I hope the country shows them a little mercy..


----------



## lux (Jul 9, 2014)

Scolari is getting old. End of a cycle. Like with Spain and Italy. You can't put together a team so badly against such a strong opponent historically represented by Germany.

My vote goes for Argentina, i think they expressed a fraction of their potential still.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jul 9, 2014)

That is the worst Brazilian team I've ever seen in my 63 years. The only surprise for me was them even reaching the semi's. The Mexican referee was so even handed under such pressure.


----------



## AC986 (Jul 9, 2014)

rayinstirling @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> That is the worst Brazilian team I've ever seen in my 63 years. The only surprise for me was them even reaching the semi's. The Mexican referee was so even handed under such pressure.



But I told you all this from the start after they played Croatia. I told you. But you wouldn't listen. I said not one of these players would make the 70 side. I told you all this over and over. I presented it to you on a plate. What more could I do?






:mrgreen:


----------



## rayinstirling (Jul 9, 2014)

I didn't need you tell me Adrian. I'm also an old fart. :(


----------



## AC986 (Jul 9, 2014)

JohnG @ Tue Jul 08 said:


> Surreal.
> 
> I still don't believe it. Everything Germany did was absolutely perfect. Of the seven goals, I don't think the keeper had a chance on more than one. Maybe not even one.
> 
> I would rather have watched Brasil with a full side.



Seriously though. :lol: 

When you looked at their side throughout the games the whole thing was a struggle from day one. The referee saved their ass in the Croatia game no question about it. They're just a poor side like a lot of sides, including England this year. When you look at some of the teams they didn't play for instance up until this game. Take Ghana. Germany had a really tough game against Ghana and some other teams too would have beaten Brazil. And Germany's defence isn't that good either. It's not bad, but it's also not great.
No world class players but they play as they always try to do historically; as a cohesive team.

They don't have any world class players. The players that were out last night wouldn't have mattered IMO. Alright 5-1 instead of 7-1 then. If you look like you're in a training game in the semi final of the WC, you're crap and that's the end of it.

World class players are a bit of an anomaly. Take Rooney. When he's surrounded by other world class players at Manchester United, he becomes a world class player. Surrounded by England players, he becomes a Sunday afternoon pub player.

The only really world class player in this years sides is Messi. But Messi has to have service to be a world class player. Tonight's game will be a lot more interesting than last night's game IMO.

Jumpers for goalposts.

Yes Ray, the Mexican referee was excellent. Mind you, you could have had a Brazilian ref and it wouldn't have mattered last night.The only guy who made any sense during and after the game on the BBC was Alan Hanson. The other two talked shit.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 9, 2014)

adriancook @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> They don't have any world class players.



They are a world class team and I like that more  (and this mindset includes the substitutes in a remarkable manner).

German football has learned a lot tactically from Spain, Netherlands etc. in the recent years and play a much more active style than in former times, both in attack and defense. Brazilian applause from the ranks for German Tiki-Taka, who would have thought this. I was relieved when Brazil at least shot one goal.



> Any... comments please? Gunther? Hans? Everyone's happy?



I would lie if I said I'm not happy  Those dense minutes felt extremely surreal though.


----------



## Nuno (Jul 9, 2014)

Hannes_F @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> adriancook @ Wed Jul 09 said:
> 
> 
> > They don't have any world class players.
> ...



..also the personal influence of Guardiola on Bayern style of playing and now also seen on Germany (without taking out Low's credits)


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 9, 2014)

Nuno @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> ..also the personal influence of Guardiola on Bayern style of playing and now also seen on Germany (without taking out Low's credits)



Exactly. And Löw is the first one to admit this. He has proven a remarkable ability to learn in a non-vain way.

In this WC it became very obvious that while defending with 5 or 6 players on the 18 yard line and waiting for own counters with two or three strikers rushing to the front (which are then likely to be looked as 'stars' or _world class players_) may seem a good idea at times, but it does not work on the long run, at least not on that level. The US tried it and Algérie and for a while it worked, however in the end it is not an active game buildup. The German national team used to play that same style for a long time but has changed from this to active and planned tactics and sort of re-learned football in the recent years.

That being said for me personally players like Schweinsteiger, Lahm, Thomas Müller, Neuer _are _world class players (just to pick out a few). The difference is that they are working for the team and are down to earth. You'll never hear Manuel Neuer talk about "I", always about "us".


----------



## AC986 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hannes_F @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> That being said for me personally players like Schweinsteiger, Lahm, Thomas Müller, Neuer _are _world class players (just to pick out a few).



No. They are workmanlike players that play in a world class team.

World class players can turn a game that's going down the toilet. Pele. Cryffe. De Stefano. Flair and imagination make world class players.

Maybe they're world class players by today's standards, but that wouldn't be difficult would it?

If England had played Brazil last night the score would have been 19-17 to England because they would have just shaded them defensively. But then again, so would anyone's favourite pets probably. :|


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 9, 2014)

Haha, Adrian, this is too obvious. Don't take it too much to your heart.


----------



## wonshu (Jul 9, 2014)

I was shocked for most of the game. Brazils defense was a giant mess after that first goal. They didn't do anything. It was crazy.

But what struck me most emotionally was the final whistle: I have _never_ seen a team not frantically cheering a semi-final win. It was a really great gesture from the German players to show that they understand that this was a freak accident. An explicable accident for sure but nonetheless freakish.

To me it is always sad to see athletes break down.

I'm glad Germany won, but I couldn't really celebrate it happily. I would have celebrated a 1:2 win much much more.

And now the team has to go into the final as the favorite, that's never a good situation. So let's just wait and see what Sunday brings.


----------



## renegade (Jul 9, 2014)

wonshu @ Wed 09 Jul said:


> And now the team has to go into the final as the favorite, that's never a good situation. So let's just wait and see what Sunday brings.



I agree. Everyone says Germany is favorites now. I'm not sure they are. IMO it's difficult to draw any conclusions from yesterdays game, it was just too weird. Brasil gave up and the defense broke down. And everything succeeded for Germany, nothing for Brasil.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 9, 2014)

renegade @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> wonshu @ Wed 09 Jul said:
> 
> 
> > And now the team has to go into the final as the favorite, that's never a good situation. So let's just wait and see what Sunday brings.
> ...



... except the players themselves and Löw of course. They were very clear in the interviews after the game that the 7:1 does not mean more than a 2:1 would have meant and that the final will be very hard with either of the remaining two teams. The danger is that if everybody gives 5 % less because of the high win yesterday it will absolutely not suffice for the final, and they know that (because they have been there). 

All that been said they are hungry now for the title


----------



## rayinstirling (Jul 9, 2014)

adriancook @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> If England had played Brazil last night the score would have been 19-17 to England because they would have just shaded them defensively. :|



You're a comedian Adrian. The English Premier League is full of world class players but none of them English.

Now, after the world cup is finished Germany play Scotland. we won't try to win but just play with a goalkeeper and 10 defenders


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 9, 2014)

Ray, btw I wonder what would happen if there was a combined GB team with England, Scotland, Ireland and Wales (did I forget anyone). That could be quite an ammassment of talents.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jul 9, 2014)

Hannes_F @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> Ray, btw I wonder what would happen if there was a combined GB team with England, Scotland, Ireland and Wales (did I forget anyone). That could be quite an ammassment of talents.



Not in my lifetime regardless of the outcome in the September vote.
I see it more likely that Europe's premier money to spend clubs break away from FIFA and run their *business* without interference but again, perhaps not now.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 9, 2014)

Or maybe Team Europe like there is a Team USA ...  Nobody could Beat them!


----------



## AC986 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hannes_F @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> Ray, btw I wonder what would happen if there was a combined GB team with England, Scotland, Ireland and Wales (did I forget anyone). That could be quite an ammassment of talents.



In what way?


----------



## AC986 (Jul 9, 2014)

wonshu @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> It was a really great gesture from the German players to show that they understand that this was a freak accident. An explicable accident for sure but nonetheless freakish.



It was none of those things at all. It was waiting to happen. If you had watched all the games and particularly looked at teams defensively, the only real shock last night was that Germany let in a goal. And did you also notice how annoyed they got when that happened?

This is sport and anything goes. I was more surprised it wasn't 10-0 actually after things started to pan out. Germany can't stop and say we will score no more, otherwise they have to defend for the rest of the game. Don't worry, Brazil have handed out some serious defeats to many teams over the years. The only time they met Germany in the WC they beat them 2-0 in the 2002 final.

*REVENGE!!!!!*

Learn to love it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 9, 2014)

Shocking result yesterday, but perhaps expected with Neymar a Silva out, No samba identity or style, and the pressure on Brazil at home.

Today is a toss up for me, but for John G I will pick the Oranje : )


----------



## Jetzer (Jul 9, 2014)

We should consider losing from Argentina to avoid another humiliation from the Germans...

But seriously, the Germans weren't that great before Brazil (but decent). But if they play well you are in big, big trouble. 

Let's first concentrate on Messi & co and think about the germans after that  

Thumbs up for Holland guys, we need it :D


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 9, 2014)

All thumbs up for the Netherlands tonight! They would even deserve to win the match IMO, if it wouldn't be against my country ...


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 9, 2014)

They can certainly repent the next two matches for there sins vs Spain in 2010.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 9, 2014)

Netherlands!


----------



## Jaap (Jul 9, 2014)

JohnG @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> Netherlands!



o-[][]-o

Funny detail. Our weather system works with warning codes (yellow, orange and red) and they have given out a code orange tonight (no joke :D) Hopefully it will not spoil the fun of people watching it in a big city


----------



## AC986 (Jul 9, 2014)

JH @ Wed Jul 09 said:


> We should consider losing from Argentina to avoid another humiliation from the Germans...



You can be quite negative at times can't you.


----------



## Jetzer (Jul 10, 2014)

It's called sarcasm.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 10, 2014)

My posts here may prove the opposite, but normally I am not the biggest football fan, but I really enjoy watching the World Cup.

Really a pitty that we lost yesterday. Both teams didn't really want to give up their defense and played to the best they could with that in mind.
Really a shame Vlaar and Sneijder lost the penalties, but all in all a really great WC and I think Germany might have a really good chance in winning it. I am looking forward to see the match.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 10, 2014)

Using shootouts to decide such important games is a joke, IMHO. Just let them play until they're so tired they make a mistake.


----------



## AC986 (Jul 10, 2014)

It was a difficult game to watch and I am disappointed with the result. The Flying Dutchman WC curse continues.

The game was a giant chess board. Everyone cancelled everyone else out. Messi was hardly mentioned and Robben was given no room either. This is how Argentina like to play. If they score a goal first against Germany, they will simply shut up shop.

The whole thing went to stalemate and then the dreaded shoot out. But I have another team to support from now and it is The Netherlands. Great and exciting to watch for the most part. Open football.

Good luck to Germany now on Sunday.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 10, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jul 10 said:


> Using shootouts to decide such important games is a joke, IMHO. Just let them play until they're so tired they make a mistake.



Ned, what we see are the symptoms of a general decline in goal numbers in football (except sometimes  ). I think this partly comes because the internationalisation of sports and the abilities to anticipate opponents with video analysis etc.. Thus the defense systems are becoming more and more stable and it is more difficult to tactically surprise a defence (again, except sometimes  ).

The regulation that you suggested (playing until the golden goal, no matter how long) was generally used in Germany in the first half of the 20th century. Then again some variations of it (golden goal, silver goal) were tried internationally around 2000. However the general problem still was always the same: Teams concentrated more on defending against goals than scoring themselves.

There have been several suggestions to generally increase the total goal number in football: reducing the number of field players, increasing the physical size of goals, allowing more player rotation. Up to now nothing was fruitful and we'll have to live for now with the relative absence of goals (did I mention ... except sometimes  ).


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 10, 2014)

FWIW, I have no problems with low-scoring games, 1-0,is fine, just not 1 against 1, like in a schoolyard.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 10, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jul 10 said:


> FWIW, I have no problems with low-scoring games, 1-0,is fine, just not 1 against 1, like in a schoolyard.



Yes, sure. However if games generally score low (with a tendency to 0:0) then the possibility for a draw increases. The possibility of a draw in basketball is way smaller. I should have said that before.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't know if you know this but in the NHL (hockey), we also have shootouts (grrrr), but never in the playoffs!


----------



## JohnG (Jul 10, 2014)

Too bad. Argentina are a good side so good luck to them, but it's really tough to lose on a shootout.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jul 10, 2014)

It's a strange tournament this year. There were some wonderful, low scoring games. Then there was the German blowout of Brazil, which was entertaining in strange way. And then there was the Netherlands/Argentina match, which was extremely dull at times. Ten minutes into the match, one could feel that normal play would end scoreless.

I wonder if Brazil's loss affected play. Did the players pull back to defend in order to avoid the potential embarrassment of giving up easy or multiple goals? Were they thinking, "We might not win but at least we won't lose like Brazil did!"?

For Brazil's sake (the country and inhabitants, not necessarily the team), I hope that Germany dismantles Argentina.


----------



## AC986 (Jul 10, 2014)

JonFairhurst @ Thu Jul 10 said:


> I wonder if Brazil's loss affected play.



No it's the way Argentina play. They close a game down and sometimes it works. They close down and wait for a break.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 11, 2014)

Argentina vs Germany


----------



## AR (Jul 11, 2014)

FYI germany has one world class player. Manuel Neuer. Which is, and will be, undefeated the best keeper and libero player. And for those who rely on their so called world class...we'll see what Messi can do against the Germans.


----------



## AC986 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bronze medal. Not bad at the end of a competition.


----------



## AC986 (Jul 13, 2014)

*GERMAN PEOPLES!!!!!!!!!*


Good luck this evening!

We'll take the right hand Pope for tonight's game.


:D


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 13, 2014)

Adrian, this picture is especially for you. Hope you like it.

What it still lacks are EU stars as a gloriole around her head since I'm sure you would appreciate it even more :mrgreen: Perhaps somebody can photoshop that. 

0oD


----------



## Jetzer (Jul 14, 2014)

Congratz to the Germans, they deserve this. Tough team to win from, Argentina. They had better chances to win this game though. 

Best WC in years. Amazing country, people, lot's of goals. Really proud that we got 3th. 
Now some weeks off but I already look forward to the new season


----------



## Nuno (Jul 14, 2014)

Congratulations to Germany!

Best WC ever! 

But it is a shame that Messi won for the best player in the tournment, he didn t deserve it, i m sure that was Blatter who did decide to give him the prize... :lol:


----------



## AC986 (Jul 14, 2014)

It was good WC and Germany were the most consistent team and deserve to win it for the 4th time in their history. A good night out for Angela and she must have been very pleased and rightly so.

That said Hannes, is there any way you could stick Angela up on that statue for real and just leave her there?


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 14, 2014)

HAHAHAHA ... really good


----------



## JohnG (Jul 14, 2014)

A great world cup. Quite telling that it took a genius goal to score on Argentina.

I still can't understand (quite) how Argentina didn't score in regular time, but anyway, well done to Germany.

An excellent world cup, I thought, even though there was a fair amount of diving overall and, I thought, poor refereeing in the 3d & 4th place game.

Probably need to consider a rule to make people who've been concussed sit out for the rest of the game.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 14, 2014)

Enjoyed sharing the World Cup with some of you. Congrats to our German friends and for playing the beautiful game. Speaking to my friends in Germany, I don;t think many made it into to work today lol


----------



## Justus (Jul 14, 2014)

Giant_Shadow @ Mon Jul 14 said:


> Enjoyed sharing the World Cup with some of you. Congrats to our German friends and for playing the beautiful game. Speaking to my friends in Germany, I don;t think many made it into to work today lol



*yawn*
what?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 14, 2014)

You know what the best thing is about the WC being over?

Not having to listen to those annoying English accents when you watch a game. 

Those guys make the most obnoxious American sportscasters seem enjoyable! And if Ralph Lawler is enjoyable, you know something's wrong.


----------

